
Why Python Sucks | D. Jemerov - Dekku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlXEsrhF1iE
======
vog
There is no summary of the video that lists the most important points of
criticism, so I guess it isn't worth my time watch that rant.

Did I miss anything interesting?

